# Electronic Air Cleaner



## Big Mac (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello electrical guru's / Sorry, I actually posted this in the wrong forum since it is a SFR question.  My bad, I didn't realize there was a SFR electrical forum, until now.  Perhaps I can also provide a bit more perspective.

Honeywell F300E 1035, replacing an existing F50F electronic air cleaner.  Duct mounted, same size, virtually a direct replacement.  The current air cleaner is powered with 240V, the heating contractor says the new one needs to be powered with 120V plug in source of power with a dedicated curcuit.  I can't finad a code reference in the NEC that requires that.  The manufacturer says power can be supplied with either 120V or 240V.

I have been unable to locate anything in the NEC that would prohibit the 240V or prohibit the power source to be the same circuit that supplies power to the furnace itself, just as is the case with the current installation.

In short he has said that a new 120V dedicated line with a plug in recepticle is required to install new Honeywell duct mounted electronic air cleaners.

What say you?


----------



## pyrguy (Jan 12, 2011)

Manufacture says 120 or 240 is OK. Install per it's listing and installation instructions.


----------



## north star (Jan 12, 2011)

*# # # #*

Big Mac,

Is the current F50F air cleaner hard wired or the "plug in" type?

*# # # #*


----------



## Big Mac (Jan 12, 2011)

I believe the exisitng F50F is 240V hard wired into the same curcuit as the furnace.  According to the maufacturer website, the power draw for the unit is only 36W.  Certainly doesn't appear to need the 240V nor does it need a dedicated 120V, but that is how it was initially wired.


----------



## north star (Jan 12, 2011)

*# # # #*

Big Mac,

If hard wired, the new F300E1035 WILL need a "new" receptacle circuit for

the plug-in cord on this appliance.....See Section E3809.4 in the 2006 IRC.

*# # # #*


----------



## Big Mac (Jan 12, 2011)

north star - thanks for the reply - I do appreciate it

However, here in WA State we are currently under the 2009 IRC.  It appears that the section you have quoted fromn the 2006 code is actually 3909.4 in the 2009 code.  Another thing I have noted in the 2009 IRC is Section 3703.1 is a statemnt that electrostatic air cleaners (mentioned specifically) shall not be prohibited from connecting to the same branch curcut as the central heating equipment.

After having recognized all that, there is still an issue since the WA State legislature did not adopt Chapters 25 through 42 of the IRC as published by ICC.  Therefore it appears I am left to deal with this issue using the NEC.  The 2008 NEC interstingly enough has a section that reads quite similarly to the 2009 IRC Section 3703.1.

As found in the NEC, Section 422.12.  "Central Heating Equipment other than fixed eletric space heating equipment shall be supplied by an individual branch circuit.

Exception #1 - Auxilliary equipment, such as a pump, valve, humidifier, or ELECTROSTATIC AIR CLEANER directly associated with the heating equipment, shall be permitted to be connected to the same branch circuit."

In your opnion, does ths circumvent the need for a dedicated branch circuit?  I'm not really trying to be argumentative, I'm just trying tot get to the bottom of this issue and be able to support my decision based on code.  I kow there are peoplew on this board that are a lot more savy when it comes to electrical issues than I am.  I appreciate your input.


----------



## north star (Jan 12, 2011)

*& & & &*

Big Mac,

As long as the existing circuit is sized correctly enough to handle the air cleaner

& the furnace, and that the manufacturers installation instructions are followed,

...I would not have a problem with using the same circuit for both.

I would think that you could install an approved type junction box in the attic,

off of the existing 240V circuit, ...install a simplex type receptacle [ not a duplex

type ] and you would have a dedicated circuit for the elec. air cleaner.

*& & & &*


----------

